# Steuern eines Linearmotors



## spirit (6 Juni 2013)

Hallo Ihr,

ich habe die (vermutlich schwierige) Aufgabe mich in die Steuerung von Linearmotoren einzuarbeiten.

Dazu vorab schon mal zwei Fragen:

1) Kann man diese Art von Motoren *direkt über die SPS* (also wie herkömmliche Motoren, Motor Ein und Motor Aus) steuern oder benötigt man dazu eine spez. Software, die von spez. Herstellern kommt?

2) Gibt es im Netz eine Art "Anschauungsbeispiel" wie solche Motoren gesteuert werden; habe leider nichts Passendes gefunden?

Vielen Dank zunächst...


----------



## Boxy (6 Juni 2013)

Es gib viele Arten von Linearmotoren und Anwendungen!
Daher sollte die Anwendung / Bereich mal genauer beschrieben werden!

Es gibt z.B. NC gesteuerte Linearantriebe oder welche die nur die Rotationsbewegung in eine Linearbewegung umsetzen (z.B. wie bei modernen Garagentoren).
Entsprechend siehst Du schon mal was dahinter stecken kann ...


----------



## Ralle (6 Juni 2013)

Die Liniearantriebe (ich meine "echte" Liniearantriebe, keine Spindelantriebe oder Zahnriemenantiebe), die ich beisher eingesetzt habe, waren wie "normale" Servoachsen zu steuern und wurden auch von genau solchen Servoreglern bedient. Angeschlossen per Profibus oder Profinet kann man z.Bsp. eine Position, Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung aus der SPS heraus vorgeben und einen Fahrbefehl auslösen. Der Antrieb verfährt und meldet Vollzug. Wir hatten z.Bsp. Servoregler von Bosch-Rexroth und Liniearachsen von Schunk, dazu benötigt man aber auf jeden fall die korrekten Daten von Schunk, am Besten ein entsprechendes File für den richtigen Servo des Herstellers, damit alle Dynamikwerte etc. stimmen und man das nicht mühsam selbst erstellen muß, wenn man es denn überhaupt selbst kann. Also darauf achten, das alles zusammenpaßt, Optimum ist hier sicherlich alles aus einer Hand zu kaufen.


----------



## spirit (7 Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Momentan steht hinter meiner Anfrage noch keine konkrete Aufgabe; ich wollte (soll) mich nur über das Ansteuern von Linearmotoren informieren.

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, so ist es durchaus auch möglich, dass die SPS den Motor ansteuert; also Start - Stop und evtl. auch noch eine Beschleunigung einstellbar? Falls dem so ist, dann brauche ich aber doch in der SPS *spezielle Bausteine*, die mir das handeln, oder?

Lieben Dank...


----------



## bike (7 Juni 2013)

spirit schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
> 
> Momentan steht hinter meiner Anfrage noch keine konkrete Aufgabe; ich wollte (soll) mich nur über das Ansteuern von Linearmotoren informieren.
> 
> ...



Du brauchst die Bausteine die sich mit deinem Steller richtig unterhalten.
Der kann von SEW, Rexroth, Schneider oder BigS sein.
Diese baust du in dein Programm ein und beschaltest diese.

Ein Linearmotor ist nichts anderes, als ein normaler Motor, nur wurde der Stator aufgeschnitten ;-)


bikw


----------



## Ralle (7 Juni 2013)

Wenn du einen Servoantrieb nutzt, den du über einen Bus an die SPS anschließt, dann mußt du natürlich mit dem Servo kommunizieren. Im besten Fall hat der Hersteller bereits fertige Bausteine, im schlechteren Fall mußt du an Hand der Unerlagen des Herstellers selbst für den entsprechenden Datenaustausch sorgen. Dazu haben alle Herstelle entsprechenden Dokumentationen, die man auf deren Homepage, in den mitgelieferten Unterlagen (CD) findet, bzw. sich Vertreter des jeweiligen Herstellers nachfragt. Einfacher ist es auf jeden Fall, hat man fertige Bausteine, denn dann muß man nicht in so tief eintauchen. 
Hast du kein Bussytem und steuerst das Ganze über E/A, kannst du bestenfalls ein paar im Servo fertig voreingestellte Positionen anfahren, was heut zu Tage nicht sehr flexibel ist.


----------



## rheumakay (7 Juni 2013)

Welche Aufgabe soll denn der Linearantrieb haben?

Bei einfachen z.B. Positionieraufgaben, geht dies durchaus über die SPS.(fertige Bausteine über PLCopen wie z.B. MC_Move_Absolute etc)

Wenn es aber z.B. dynamische Aufgaben wie fliegende Säge o.ä. handelt, wird dies im Regler oder (bei Rexroth über CLM gesteuert).


----------



## Deltal (7 Juni 2013)

Also ich verstehe das so das du einen Linearmotor direkt an deine SPS (über Schütze) anschließen willst.. das geht NICHT. Du brauchst ZWINGEND einen FU/Servosteuergerät!

Wenn also deine Aufgabe war: "Was brauchen wir um einen L-Motor anzusteuern?", dann solltest du nicht das gerade preiswerte Steuergerät in deiner Antwort unterschlagen.

Wenn du nicht, wie hier schon erwähnt alles aus einer Hand kaufst, sollten außerdem ausreichend Kentnisse im Bereich der Antriebstechnik vorhanden sein! 

Ich sehe die Schwierigkeiten dann eher darin den Umrichter zu parametrieren als ihn anzusteuern.


----------



## spirit (7 Juni 2013)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Welche Aufgabe soll denn der Linearantrieb haben?
> 
> Bei einfachen z.B. Positionieraufgaben, geht dies durchaus über die SPS.(fertige Bausteine über PLCopen wie z.B. MC_Move_Absolute etc)



Wie gesagt es sind zunächst nur alles Vorabinfos. Aber es wird eine *Positionieraufgabe*. Ich frage mich nur, wie bekommt man denn *fremde *Bausteine in den SimaticManager?



Deltal schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe das so das du einen Linearmotor direkt an deine SPS (über Schütze) anschließen willst.. das geht NICHT. Du brauchst ZWINGEND einen FU/Servosteuergerät!
> 
> Wenn du nicht, wie hier schon erwähnt alles aus einer Hand kaufst, sollten außerdem ausreichend Kentnisse im Bereich der Antriebstechnik vorhanden sein!



Ja, so hatte ich es zunächst verstanden. Also wird beispielsweise die Beschleunigung über einen FU geregelt. Von ausreichenden Kenntnissen möchte ich jetzt mal lieber ganz und gar nicht sprechen...


----------



## bike (7 Juni 2013)

spirit schrieb:


> Wie gesagt es sind zunächst nur alles Vorabinfos. Aber es wird eine *Positionieraufgabe*. Ich frage mich nur, wie bekommt man denn *fremde *Bausteine in den SimaticManager?
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, so hatte ich es zunächst verstanden. Also wird beispielsweise die Beschleunigung über einen FU geregelt. Von ausreichenden Kenntnissen möchte ich jetzt mal lieber ganz und gar nicht sprechen...



Also brauchst du eine Servosteller, der zu dem Motor passt.
Kein Problem heute und zu Tage 


bike


----------



## spirit (7 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Kein Problem heute und zu Tage
> bike



Hm, hoffe dass sich deine Aussage bestätigt, wenn ich an's Werk gehen...


----------



## mkd (7 Juni 2013)

Deltal schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht, wie hier schon erwähnt alles aus einer Hand kaufst, sollten außerdem ausreichend Kentnisse im Bereich der Antriebstechnik vorhanden sein!
> 
> Ich sehe die Schwierigkeiten dann eher darin den Umrichter zu parametrieren als ihn anzusteuern.



*ACK*

Kaufe auf jeden Fall alles aus einer Hand. Oft habe ich auch folgende Aussage gehört:
"Unser Linearmotor kann ohne Probleme mit Reglertyp xy angesteuert werden".
Pustekuchen! Es fängt mit der Konfektionierung der Geberleitung auf Reglerseite an, geht über Parametrierung des korrekten Gebers bis hin zum einregeln. Das kann hinterher mehrere Tage dauern bis so etwas läuft.
Wenn du Regler und Antrieb aus einer Hand hast, ist eine Erstinbetriebnahme meist in wenigen Minuten erledigt. Hast du Motor von Hersteller x und Regler von Hersteller y, so sagt x das du y fragen musst und umgekehrt.

Hochdynamische Komplettpakete werden z.b. von Schunk (mit Rexroth Regler) oder auch LinMot verkauft.
LinMot kannst du entweder mit digitalen I/O oder Profibus/Net, EtherCAT usw. ansteuern.
Das kommt ganz auf die spätere Anwendung an.
Wenn 32 Positionen ausreichen und eine Enstellung der (Anfahr)Positionen nicht aus der Visu der SPS erfolgen muss, kann man bei LinMot einen kleinen Regler mit dig. I/O kaufen.
Sobald die (Anfahr)Positionen editierbar sein sollen, im PLC Programm berechnet werden oder gar Kurvenscheiben oder geometrische Formen gefahren werden müssen, kommst du um eine "Datenschnittstelle" nicht herum. Je nach Anwendung bzw. Geschwindigkeit ist z.B. Profibus zu lahm.

Die haben auch meist ein SPS Musterprojekt zur Ansteuerung parat.
Schön sind natürlich die PLC Open Bausteine, hier ist es dann wurscht, was dahinter steckt.

Bei Siemens ziehst du einfach per Drag and Drop den Baustein vom einen in das andere Projekt oder holst dir den Baustein aus einer Bibliothek.


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## spirit (7 Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank Daniel für die sehr ausführlichen Info's!

Somit wird es am besten sein, sich direkt an den Hersteller zu wenden und sich beraten zu lassen, welche Komponenten notwendig sind... ist hier eine Auswahl getroffen, dann sollte der entspr. Hersteller sicherlich das ein oder andere Beispielprojekt zur Verfügung stellen können.

Noch eine Frage:

Habe jetzt mal bei einigen Herstellern nach solchen Beispielprojekten gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden; suche ich falsch oder rücken die sowas nicht ohne weiteres heraus?

Danke...


----------



## ducati (7 Juni 2013)

spirit schrieb:


> Somit wird es am besten sein, sich direkt an den Hersteller zu wenden und sich beraten zu lassen, welche Komponenten notwendig sind...



Jo, auch in Zeiten des Internets ist ein persönliches Gespräch mit einem Vertriebler manchmal von Vorteil.

Gruß.


----------



## SUW (7 Juni 2013)

Prinzipiell ist deine Anwendung wie ich das versteh nichts anderes als ein Linearmotor, Umrichter und die Ansteuerung über eine SPS.
Somit kannst du eigentlich eine Vorlage/Beispiel verwenden in dem eine Positionierung stattfindet und der Sollwert (Position, Geschwindigkeit, Rampen,...) von der SPS kommt.

Im Fall eines Linearmotors ist der Knackpunkt der, dass der eben keinen Fehler verzeiht. Wenn du eine Rundachse positionierst, passiert nicht viel. Wenn du eine Linearachse (Kugelrollspindel,...) positionierst, fährst halt auf nen Anschlag, vielleicht geht auch was kaputt. Aber bei einem Linearmotor, wenn du dort was schief geht, da hab ich schon Motoren auf der Wiese neben der Halle gesucht, die können dir wie ein Geschoß abhauen.
Ich würde wie oben erwähnt mich doch an deinen regionalen Vertrieb wenden. Übrigens "BigS" bietet dir den Umrichter, den Linearmotor und die SPS, nur zur Info.


----------



## rheumakay (7 Juni 2013)

> Übrigens "BigS" bietet dir den Umrichter, den Linearmotor und die SPS, nur zur Info.



Bei Rexroth auch !!(wie vielleicht auch noch bei etlichen anderen) Da muß man Siemens nicht hervorheben !
Beratung, Service bei Problemen, Inbetriebnahme auch das kein Problem für Rexroth...ohne DIE jetzt hervorzuheben 

Gerade wenn du damit neu anfängst..und vielleicht in der Richtung weiter machen möchtest, ist es manchmal sinnvoll "Lehrgeld" zu bezahlen ->Inbetriebnahme vor Ort mit Servicetechniker


----------



## spirit (9 Juni 2013)

Lieben Dank für eure super Hilfestellung und Erfahrungsberichte!

@SUW: Super Link, versuche mich da mal etwas einzuarbeiten... (Fragen folgen! )

Ach noch etwas:

1) Bei Siemens wird mit einem Servoantrieb ein spez. Frequenzumrichter bezeichnet, richtig?

2) Kann so ein Servoantrieb dann einen Linearmotor und einen Servomotor *gleichermaßen *steuern?


----------



## zako (9 Juni 2013)

Hallo Spirit,

1) bei SIEMENS Umrichtern, verwendet man hier den SINAMCS "S". Es gibt dann noch den SINAMICS "G" und "V" (je nach Anwendung) und noch diverse andere Modelle (SIMODRIVE, Micromaster (im Feld findet man auch noch MASTERDRIVES, Posmo, ...)). Für Gleichstromantriebe nimmt man z.B. den DC- Master.
2) Der SINAMICS S ist die eierlegende Wollmilchsau (egal ob rotatorischer oder Linearmotor, Asynchronmotor oder Synchronmotor, Hochfrequenzspindeln, ...)).

Grüße
  Zako


----------



## mbucher (10 Juni 2013)

Hallo Spirit,

Ich kenne deine genauen Anforderungen an den Linearmotor nicht aber eventuell ist die Firma Jenny Science http://www.jennyscience.ch/ eine Option für dich. Die Firma bietet Linearmotoren inklusive passendem Servoregler für Linearmotoren AC/EC/DC Motoren an. 

Gruss Martin


----------



## spirit (10 Juni 2013)

Danke für die super Ratschläge; werde mich jetzt mal durch die Siemens-Applikationen kämpfen.

Wie schon geschrieben, die Anwendung scheint zunächst nicht so kompliziert zu sein:

Es soll ein Linearmotor (Beschleunigung sowie der präzise Haltepunkt) über die SPS gesteuert werden. Aber vermutlich steckt hier der Teufel im Detail...


----------



## bike (10 Juni 2013)

Da ist Sinamics S dein Freund
Kann von fast allem etwas 


bike


----------



## spirit (11 Juni 2013)

Danke,

habe nur momentan das Problem, dass die Siemens-Applikationen, die mich interessieren würden noch in V10 vorliegen. Ich habe V12 SP3 und beim Hochrüsten kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass ein Fehler aufgetreten ist.

Und nun - gibt es hier einen Trick, wie man die Beispiele in der alten Software-Version doch auf bekommt?


----------



## bike (11 Juni 2013)

spirit schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> habe nur momentan das Problem, dass die Siemens-Applikationen, die mich interessieren würden noch in V10 vorliegen. Ich habe V12 SP3 und beim Hochrüsten kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass ein Fehler aufgetreten ist.
> 
> Und nun - gibt es hier einen Trick, wie man die Beispiele in der alten Software-Version doch auf bekommt?



V10.x ist CPU 200, V12 ist CPU 300
Du musst schon wissen was du tust.

Nimm ein Projket für V5.5, das ist wohl eher für dich geeignet.


bike


----------



## spirit (11 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> V10.x ist CPU 200, V12 ist CPU 300
> Du musst schon wissen was du tust.
> 
> bike



Danke bike,

ja leider weiß ich nicht immer was ich tue... 

ABER:

Das stimmt doch nicht; V10.x ist doch die *S7-1200* im TIA-Portal und V12 halt zwei Versionen weiter.


----------



## bike (11 Juni 2013)

spirit schrieb:


> Danke bike,
> 
> ja leider weiß ich nicht immer was ich tue...
> 
> ...



Sorry, dann war es mein Fehler.
Ich dachte du hast ein echte Steuerung, um den Motor zu steuern. 
Habe auch nirgends gelesen, dass du es mit einer 1200er machen willst/musst.
Da wird die Anzahl der Anbieter schnell kleiner. 
Denn nicht alle unterstützen die Kleinsteuerung.

Bei der 1200er kann ich dir nicht helfen.


bike


----------



## spirit (12 Juni 2013)

Danke bike,

nein die 1200er ist kein Muss! Das Applikations-Beispiel hat halt gut gepasst und war zufälllig für die CPU 1200.

Eine 300er-Steuerung und Simatic Manager würde natürlich genauso gehen... dazu kann ich dann die Beispiele mit V5 verwenden, richtig?


----------



## bike (12 Juni 2013)

Ja kannst du.

Bei Sinamics und Motor schau dir den FB283 an und da ist sehr viel, wielleicht sogar zuviel möglich.


bike


----------



## Baschankun (12 Juni 2013)

Ich möchte mich hier den Anmerkungen von SUW anschließen. Richtig optimierte Linearantriebe können extrem schnell beschleunigen - denn dafür setzt man sie ja ein.

Man sollte sich an Linear-Antriebstechnik nur dann heranwagen, wenn man schon grundlegende Kenntnisse in Servoantriebstechnik und vor allen Dingen Praxiserfahrungen mit Rotatorischen Antrieben hat.

Die Herstellerhotline kann da auch nur bedingt helfen...

Das soll auch nicht überheblich rüberkommen, aber manchmal nützt auch ein Notausschalter in der Hand nichts, denn bis der gedrückt ist, hängt die Achse schon am Anschlag.


----------



## bike (12 Juni 2013)

Baschankun schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich hier den Anmerkungen von SUW anschließen. Richtig optimierte Linearantriebe können extrem schnell beschleunigen - denn dafür setzt man sie ja ein.
> 
> Man sollte sich an Linear-Antriebstechnik nur dann heranwagen, wenn man schon grundlegende Kenntnisse in Servoantriebstechnik und vor allen Dingen Praxiserfahrungen mit Rotatorischen Antrieben hat.
> 
> ...



Stimmt.
da hilft fast nichts mehr.
Unsere Antriebe machen 10m/s² im Raum, da ist wenig Zeit für nachdenken.

ABER! Es geht im Augenbikck mehr oder weniger um die Grundlagen wie man solch ein Teil ansteuern muss.
Und wenn die Mechanik stabil ist, dann knallt es eben gegen einen Stopper 


bike


----------



## SUW (12 Juni 2013)

Hallo spirit,

um dich in die Materie einzuarbeiten würde ich dir das Applikationsbeispiel Positionieren, SINAMICS S110, SIMATIC S7-300 empfehlen
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/58703073
Der SINAMICS S110 ist ein Einachs-Servoantrieb mit dem du den Linearmotor regeln kannst, sozusagen der "kleine Bruder" vom SINAMICS S120 (Mehrachsumrichter).
Falls du den FB283 mit TIA-Portal und S7-1200/1500 nutzen möchtest, musst du dich noch für den Baustein und das Applikationsbeispiel ein wenig gedulden.


----------



## spirit (12 Juni 2013)

Baschankun schrieb:


> Man sollte sich an Linear-Antriebstechnik nur dann heranwagen, wenn man schon grundlegende Kenntnisse in Servoantriebstechnik und vor allen Dingen Praxiserfahrungen mit Rotatorischen Antrieben hat.
> 
> Das soll auch nicht überheblich rüberkommen, aber manchmal nützt auch ein Notausschalter in der Hand nichts, denn bis der gedrückt ist, hängt die Achse schon am Anschlag.



Puh, also etwas Angst macht ihr mir ja jetzt schon! Kann man denn so einen Linearantrieb zur Probe nicht erst einmal so konfigurieren (über FB283?), dass er ein ganzes Stück *vor* dem späteren Endpunkt anhält; quasi als Vorabtest? Dann wäre man doch erst mal auf der sicheren Seite, oder?

@SUW: Danke für den Vorschlag; werde mir das Beispiel demnächst zu Gemüte führen...


----------



## Baschankun (12 Juni 2013)

Servos sind meist mit digitalen Eingängen für Endschalter versehen. Damit schalten diese unabhängig von einer SPS bzw. Feldbuskommunikation ab. Sind diese Endschalter dann auch ausreichend weit von der mechanischen Endlage weg, kann der Servo die Achse rechtzeitig anhalten. Habe leider schon einige Male gesehen, daß der 'Bremsweg' extrem kurz ist - Linearmotoren sind halt teuer ;-)

Zur Inbetriebnahme: Die Regleroptimierung macht man mit ausreichend Platz zu den Endlagen. Die Position ist hier nicht das kritische. Es ist wichtig, mit einer langsamen Geschwindigkeit und wenn möglich mit einem Force-Limit zu fahren. Für diese Testfälle (auch für den späteren Service) sollte man mit einer Betriebs- und einer Testgeschwindigkeit fahren (wahlweise). Oder nach dem Einschalten erst mal nur langsam alle Wege fahren und dann erst den vollen Betrieb erlauben.

Zur Inbetriebnahmezeit: Lineare Servosysteme mit automatisierten Tuning kann man durchaus in ca. 1h inbetriebnehmen, bei komplizierten Mechaniken (also mit diversen Resonanzen im Bereich 50Hz...100Hz, usw.usf.) kann das auch schon mal deutlich länger dauern.

Die Applikation der Antriebtechnikhersteller kann dir mit Sicherheit weiterhelfen. Bei den Kosten eines Linearsystems sollte auch noch die Inbetriebnahme durch einen erfahrenen Antriebstechniker drin sein. Das ist immer noch sinnvoller, als tagelang selbst Kosten/Stunden zu generieren. Der Applikateur sollte eher in der Lage zu sein, das System hinsichtlich I²t, Beschleunigungs- und Bremsrampen sowie ordentliches Tuning zu optimieren.

Hier mal ein Literaturtip:
Jens Weidauer 'Elektrische Antriebstechnik' -> Kap. 6.9 Regelung und Optimierung von Servoantrieben
Das ist für mich eins der besten Bücher über elektrische Antriebstechnik auf dem Markt und eher aus der Praxis heraus geschrieben.
Wenn Dir das Kapitel spanisch vorkommt, dann schaue lieber dem Applikateur über die Schulter!


----------



## bike (12 Juni 2013)

Also wenn etwas falsch angeschlossen wurde, dann knallt auch ab und an bei uns, obwohl Serie, gegen die Dämpfer.

Angst brauchst du nicht haben.
Ich denke solange du selbst nicht weißt was auf dich zu kommt, höre einfach auf dir einen Kopf zu machen.


bike


----------



## zako (12 Juni 2013)

> Ich denke solange du selbst nicht weißt was auf dich zu kommt, höre einfach auf dir einen Kopf zu machen.


- sehe ich genauso 

Falls du z.B. einen Motor hast, dessen Motordaten bereits im Antrieb hinterlegt sind, kommt es im wesentlichen noch auf auf die Geberanbindung und Tempertursensoranschluss an.
Falls Du einen Hallsensor hast, hast du bzgl. Rotorlageidentifikation auch schon gewonnen. Weiterhin führt Dich hoffentlich der Antriebsassistent Deines Herstellers entsprechend (z.B. unterschiedliche Verfahren bzgl. Rotorlageabgleich mit Gebersystem). Je nachdem ob bereits eine sichere elektrische Trennung des Temperatursensors / der -sensoren gewährleistet  ist, schliesst du diese eben noch an und wertest diese aus.

Oft brauchst Du gar keinen Filter (kommt halt darauf an was und wie Du noch was auf den Motor draufsetzt - falls es als kompakte Masse zu sehen ist brauchst du normallerweise auch keinen Filter). Oft ist eher der Geberanbau das Problem.
Aber wir gehen einfach mal davon aus, dass der Mechaniker Deines Vertrauens schon alles bedacht hat und ggf. die Resonanzfrequenz des Systems nennen kann


----------



## Tigerente1974 (12 Juni 2013)

zako schrieb:


> Falls Du einen Hallsensor hast, hast du bzgl. Rotorlageidentifikation auch schon gewonnen. Weiterhin führt Dich hoffentlich der Antriebsassistent Deines Herstellers entsprechend (z.B. unterschiedliche Verfahren bzgl. Rotorlageabgleich mit Gebersystem).



Ein wichtiger Hinweis. Ich selbst habe bei einer Inbetriebnahme schon einen Linearmotor in die Endlage rauschen lassen, weil ich einen falschen Nullpunktoffset eingegeben habe. Die Achse war im Stillstand stabil. Um die Steifigkeit der Lageregelung zu testen habe ich mit der Hand dagegengedrückt. Das Ergebnis war, dass die Regelung total außer Kontrolle geriet und die Achse losgejagt ist.


----------



## Deltal (13 Juni 2013)

Also je nach Auftragsvolumen ist es halt sinvoll sich mal für einen Tag einen Experten ins Haus zu holen. Ich finde man erlernt ein neues System am besten, wenn man einem Fachmann über die Schulter schauen kann und dann selbst mal ein System aufsetzt.

Klar, diese Techniker kosten ein paar Euros, aber wenn du da fast KEINE Kentnisse hast, ist das immernoch günstiger als wenn du tagelang rumprobierst und dann doch bei z.B. den Reglereinstellung zu keinem Ergebniss kommst.


----------



## spirit (13 Juni 2013)

Lieben Dank @All für die klasse Hilfestellungen!

Denke hier für das erste mal einen Techniker zu Rate zu ziehen wäre wohl keine schlechte Sache... aber soweit sind wir ja noch nicht. 

Lese mich jetzt erst mal etwas in die Applikationen ein; naja zumindest versuche ich das jetzt mal. Hoffe dabei auch etwas zu verstehen...

Bei weiteren Fragen muss ich aber leider euch wieder löchern (so leid mir das tut )!

Thank's


----------

